# Getting Disheartened :(



## Jimmyfangs (Feb 27, 2012)

Well, already posted on this subject, but i thought i'd go spend even more money trying to correct the problem...
My royal python, tried so many things to keep him at correct heat.. it just isnt happening..
I upgraded his Rub to a monkfield tarranium, two hides, heat mat with stat etc... i'm now BROKE! and this hasnt even helped.. at all!!!! these are stated on some sites as a kit and housing for royals?!?!? Temps hot side only just reach 86.f ..and cool side is hovering around 72.F...the stat is set to 90.f, and has yet to reach it!!!
To say im angry is an understatment... ive been told about 5 different things, by people who are meant to know what there doing!!!!!!!!!
The only other thing i can possibly do is magicaly have a room added to my flat, and keep my heating on 24/7 ( i know SOME people do, but this isnt practical for me, and was told i could do this without having to do that!!)
I have kept so many reptiles, and NEVER had this problem.. so as you can imagine... irritated and angry right now!!! I'm about ready to pack it all in, and i havn't even started yet...
Can ANYONE, give me any other adivse before i sell all my stuff? i can't have him die..too cruel, and waste of money to have happen... :censor:


----------



## Purple_D (Jan 18, 2009)

How have you got things set up,ie where are the probes for the stat and the thermometer,.Is the mat under or in the housing, what are you measuring temps with


----------



## Jimmyfangs (Feb 27, 2012)

Hi mate,

Well, its 18 x 6 x 11.5 inches
Ive got a 12w Heat mat underneath (this viv has two pieces of glass underneath the viv were the mat slides in) covering about half the bottom.
I have one hide one hot side, one cool side, and a small fake plant across the front of the glass at hot end.
Cheap digital thermometer, with probe hot end near stat probe (which i moved over to cool end to see what that was).
Using thin layer of aspen too.


----------



## Dubia82 (Jan 19, 2012)

As purple, but also... do you use substrate? particularly, excessive amounts?

My heatmats could get my small enclosures to 100.F without much trouble... even have to buffer some to stop getting too much over 90.F if not on stat.

What's the ambient temp of the room it's in?... and is it next to any obvious soures of cold? i.e. chimney/window. A pic of your setup would be nice for the more experienced ppl (not me ).

...from what you've said, I would guess the heatmat just not up to it. The temps you're achieving sound like what my small mat would get my faunarium up to.


----------



## Purple_D (Jan 18, 2009)

Jimmyfangs said:


> Hi mate,
> 
> Well, its 18 x 6 x 11.5 inches
> Ive got a 12w Heat mat underneath (this viv has two pieces of glass underneath the viv were the mat slides in) covering about half the bottom.
> ...


To be honest,I Think the glass is the problem,You may be better of with a rub untill the royal grows.Or go straight for a viv with loads of cover and a bulb type set up.The problem with mats is that they only heat what they touch ,more or less.
PS, you could try moving the stat probe to the cold end,set temps according to the thermometer at the hot end,needs a bit of tweaking


----------



## Lord Vetinari (Mar 4, 2011)

Firstly.... Don't panic! Your royal won't drop dead at those temperatures.

Secondly.... just turn the stat up if possible. The dials are usually badly calibrated anyway. Use the thermometer to calibrate it. 

Thirdly... I have found it can take mats a week or two to 'break in' as it were and reach hotter temperatures. 

Fourthly... It may take a while for aspen to heat up... it can act as a bit of a heat sink. 

Fifthly.... As you are using a mat make sure the stat probe and thermometer are touching the floor. 

Sixthly.... Don't panic!


----------



## henryfreston (Jun 14, 2010)

Thermostat temp settings are inaccurate. This is why the thermometer is essential. What you want to do is move the probe of the thermostat further away from the heat source and keep the thermometer probe in the same place. Once the temps are perfect then bob's your Uncle, you've got it!

Simple.


----------



## Jimmyfangs (Feb 27, 2012)

Hi everyone, thanks for the response 
I do tend to panic MASSIVELY! lol
Its just because he hasnt eaten for 2 weeks and 5 days now.. so i am gettign a bit worried, going to try again tonight...
Im going to try everything thats just been sugested, thanks everyone, heres some pics to show you the set up


----------



## Sylvi (Dec 30, 2008)

I have 2 royals, one in a rub with a mat + stat, and one in a viv with a mat + stat. The heat mats are underneath the viv and rub. I find mats are not good at heating the ambient area and have my temperature prob and stat prob together under their hot end hides. They have newspaper on the floor and the probes come through the sides of the viv/rub at floor level and sit under the paper under the hides. These sit at 90f with ease to make a hot end.


----------



## s3xy_sheep (Jan 28, 2009)

Jimmyfangs said:


> Hi everyone, thanks for the response
> I do tend to panic MASSIVELY! lol
> Its just because he hasnt eaten for 2 weeks and 5 days now.. so i am gettign a bit worried, going to try again tonight...
> Im going to try everything thats just been sugested, thanks everyone, heres some pics to show you the set up
> ...



move the probes to a more central position you could be getting cooler readings around the edges ...... i found this with rubs where hide temp is 33-34 yet behind the hide against back of tub only 29-30


----------



## Dave Balls (Jan 26, 2011)

Plug the mat in without the stat, make sure the probe is on the mat and watch the thermometer to see if it gets upto temp, if it hits the desired temp plug the stat back in and play with it to get it to stay there, if it doesnt hit 90 the heatmat is defo broken and will need replacing.

Maybe a thinner layer of aspen too? The heat wont get through a thick layer.


----------



## Sylvi (Dec 30, 2008)

Maybe move the thermometer and test the temps where your Royal sleeps under his hot hide and see what is says there.


----------



## Jimmyfangs (Feb 27, 2012)

Tried feeding him again... still isnt bothered, pretty much 3 weeks now.. surely he should be eating?


----------



## henryfreston (Jun 14, 2010)

Jimmyfangs said:


> Tried feeding him again... still isnt bothered, pretty much 3 weeks now.. surely he should be eating?


It is a royal. Just leave him for a week, no handling, nothing. Just spot clean and water. Then offer food. You could also try packing out the viv a bit more with hides and foliage.


----------



## Jimmyfangs (Feb 27, 2012)

I just thought because hes only young (123g) he should be eating more than an adult?


----------



## henryfreston (Jun 14, 2010)

Jimmyfangs said:


> I just thought because hes only young (123g) he should be eating more than an adult?


Eventually yes, one a week. But for now just offer a mouse every week (not constantly) and he will take it eventually. Another think you can try is heating the mouses nose on a heat source, then waving it around his heat pits. You can also do this while holding the animal (works for me).


----------



## 8people (Jan 16, 2012)

Have you had him three weeks or longer? Two of my snakes are pretty much at the temps you said - and even then one of them spends most of her time in the cooller side. It's difficult, but don't be too stressed about the numbers.

If you've only had your snake three weeks then it could be stress from settling into a new home. As you've changed their home within that time as well don't be surprised if they're a bit shy.

Has the snake lost weight since you've got him? Sometimes a royal slows down a bit and has a fast. My Spider, Caelia, didn't eat for almost four weeks after we got her but maintained a stable weight. My Wildtype, Merlin, recently had a two week fast he only broke with a small meal last Wednesday, he may well be off his food again tonight for all I know 

How have you tried preparing and feeding your snake? There are certain techniques that can make the prey seem more or less appealling to an animal. Though they're not a guarantee to send your royal to a feeding frenzy, they can encourage a feeding response. If the royal was previously fed on rats, they may have a hankering for some mouse - though switching them back to ratties afterwards can be another game altogether!

Hope you're feeling a bit more calm about your pet, don't give up on him  Snakes have very alien biologies to us and developing an understanding of that can be stressful at first, but it's worth the many years you'll have together.


----------



## Sylvi (Dec 30, 2008)

Don't panic about his eating just yet, usually when the set-up is right the eating will kick in. Royals are secretive and like dark safe places. He has plenty in his viv. Make sure his hides are big enough for him to curl up into, but not so big he will feel insecure. Pop the probes under the hot hide so that the temps get to 90 under there, it may take a few hours for the temps to get right. I would cover the glass on the top of the viv with something, a nice cloth or something just to cut the light a bit there, and it will insulate the viv a bit more. A bigger water bowl, so that he could get part of him in it. Then leave him to settle. Did you get feeding instructions from the previous owner?


----------



## Jimmyfangs (Feb 27, 2012)

Hi again people,

Yeah, ive had him about three weeks now, i was told to wait a week after bringing him home, and obviously he wants longer :|
Tried preparing the rat pup by defrosting it in hot water, to try and get him going when trying to get him to strike. But he just retreats into a corner, and either hisses or tries digging in the aspen.. so obviously dont want to stress him out too much, ive been putting a thick piece of polesyrene that was part of the viv packing across the top of the viv, makes it alot darker in there, so this may help?

When would you say to try feeding him again?

oh ye, previous owner was crystal palace reptiles, and they have given me some advice too, which i have taken.


----------



## Sylvi (Dec 30, 2008)

He doesn't sound settled yet. My Royals usually 'hang' out of their hides watching for food, I don't usually have to chase them round with it.

Leave him be, get the viv right. Then in a week when he is in his hide try leaving a warm mouse outside his door to start with. And then leave him alone, maybe cover the whole viv over with a blanket so he is dark. Check in the morning. If no luck, next time try gently and quietly wiggling a mouse outside his door. If he doesn't look at it, then leave it in overnight again. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## Jimmyfangs (Feb 27, 2012)

Thankf ro the advice mate! Will be trying all of these 
BTW!! thanks for all your help on the heating!! we have hit 90.F on the hot side, and stat has turned off !!! one step forward!! :no1:


----------



## Lofty666 (Jan 22, 2012)

You may have tryed this already! But have you tryed, leaving the food in the viv over night?
Put it in there and just walk away!

Crystal Palace Reptiles, also said to me that if I had any problems in getting my to feed, they would take it off me and get thing back on track! I'm not sure if they said that to you aswell!


----------



## R6mark (Oct 12, 2011)

Hiya mate you say it's not eaten for two weeks and five days lol that's fairly normal for a royal I've had one that's gone for seven months and has just started eating again now it's I'm perfect health first of all don't panic !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Lol it will be fine


----------

